# Air ride seat questions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love my air ride seat in my 7495, but lately, it has been driving me crazy. 
When I'm riding over bumps, as the seat "tops out", air escapes in a quick "Psssst" sound, but remains inflated.
When I get out of the seat to get into the other tractor, it dumps all the air and goes flat to the floor in about 30 seconds, but it airs up and holds air when I'm sitting in it pretty well.

Any Ideas where to start?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Could be the air bladder or one of the air line connections.

I'd start by removing the seat from the base, then removing the skirt around the base. Once you have visibility to the internals, try to apply and release weight to replicate the problem while watching/looking/feeling for the source of the air leak. Your probably going to need a helper and, and the cab may get pretty cozy. Or give yourself more space - pull it out of the cab and put it on the shop floor or workbench and connect the compressor to a 12 volt battery. Going to be a little work.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are two short videos on youtube, search "troubleshooting automatic level control air seat" by Grammar.



JD3430 said:


> I love my air ride seat in my 7495, but lately, it has been driving me crazy.
> When I'm riding over bumps, as the seat "tops out", air escapes in a quick "Psssst" sound, but remains inflated.
> When I get out of the seat to get into the other tractor, it dumps all the air and goes flat to the floor in about 30 seconds, but it airs up and holds air when I'm sitting in it pretty well.
> 
> Any Ideas where to start?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use dawn and water and spray on the connections....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't touch anything and now the seat works perfectly.

In fact, I left the tractor unused for 3 days, got in and the air seat was still full of air!!!

WTH?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Gremlins ????


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I didn't touch anything and now the seat works perfectly.
> 
> In fact, I left the tractor unused for 3 days, got in and the air seat was still full of air!!!
> 
> WTH?


SWAG -- Stuck valve.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> I didn't touch anything and now the seat works perfectly.
> In fact, I left the tractor unused for 3 days, got in and the air seat was still full of air!!!
> 
> WTH?


Was there a difference in temperature (eg. 20 degree nights verses 45 degree nights). I have a seat that seems to lose air when temperatures are colder, for some reason or other.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Airbag system on my truck was leaking down all winter but fixed itself last month as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Airbag system on my truck was leaking down all winter but fixed itself last month as well.


This is like the 5th time I've read this. 
When it's cold, seat leaks down. When it's warmer, seat works fine.
Must be a contraction/expansion issue


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most likely it's a push connector somewhere that the o-ring is about shot on, cold weather causes the line and the o-ring shrink.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Most likely it's a push connector somewhere that the o-ring is about shot on, cold weather causes the line and the o-ring shrink.


Mine would do this when it was brand new, -15 degrees seat would lose some pressure. Perhaps the o-ring is made of material that shrinks a lot with cold temps?

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Mine would do this when it was brand new, -15 degrees seat would lose some pressure. Perhaps the o-ring is made of material that shrinks a lot with cold temps?
> 
> Larry


Could be, a couple of the reputable truck repair places in the area have stopped carrying them and refuse to use em, too much stuff coming back because of a leaky push connector.


----------

